# my lilttle sister have a pom puppy that has sand caclabursl over her



## chriscamron (Mar 23, 2011)

wat should she do to she tryed to pull then off but it hurts her and she dont want to her puppy


----------



## RubyFeuer (Mar 30, 2010)

What is a "sand caclabursl?" You should probably ask a vet so just call your vet and explain and see what they tell you to do.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Cockleburs? Ouch! Oddly when my dogs have had stickers it is easier to comb them out than pick them out with fingers.


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

Oh, cockleburs!! LOL. Ya, a fine tooth comb, doing it very very gently, pulling the hair away in tiny pieces, will do the trick. If any are super clumped, might have to cut them out with scissors.


----------



## RubyFeuer (Mar 30, 2010)

Oooooooooo lol. The spelling of it threw me off lol sorry ^.^, at least they aren't grass burrs *shivers* sooooooooooo sharp and hard. Not my finger btw, but this is what the ones around my house look like. They hurt so, so, so bad and even poke into dog pads D: you can also try breaking up the burrs first. Never dealt with those type so I don't know, but I know it works on most types with segmenty things where the seeds are hidden.


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

RubyFeuer said:


> Oooooooooo lol. The spelling of it threw me off lol sorry ^.^, at least they aren't grass burrs *shivers* sooooooooooo sharp and hard. Not my finger btw, but this is what the ones around my house look like. They hurt so, so, so bad and even poke into dog pads D: you can also try breaking up the burrs first. Never dealt with those type so I don't know, but I know it works on most types with segmenty things where the seeds are hidden.
> 
> View attachment 24700


Yeah, those are what's growing all over my backyard! They're the worst!


----------



## RubyFeuer (Mar 30, 2010)

A few days ago I was walking to check on something without shoes...bad idea lol...I stepped on about 10 with my right foot and then I put my left foot down to get off of my right foot and stepped on about 8 more........that hurt. Thankfully there was a clothesline above me so I had to move slow to get a hold of it with both hands and kinda lift myself up so it wouldn't hurt so bad when I walked back to the cement....then I brushed them off with my hand and apparently I broke one of them and it was in my foot for like a week.


----------



## Sighthounds4me (Nov 7, 2010)

RubyFeuer said:


> Oooooooooo lol. The spelling of it threw me off lol sorry ^.^, at least they aren't grass burrs *shivers* sooooooooooo sharp and hard. Not my finger btw, but this is what the ones around my house look like. They hurt so, so, so bad and even poke into dog pads D: you can also try breaking up the burrs first. Never dealt with those type so I don't know, but I know it works on most types with segmenty things where the seeds are hidden.
> 
> View attachment 24700


yep - we get those too - I HATE them! I keep a hemostat on hand at all times in summer, so I don't have to touch them. Inevitably, though, I get to step on at least a couple a week, and "find" them accidentally as I am grooming! I have found, through trial-and-error, that lavendar essentail oil is GREAT for stopping the pain and itch, though.It's a natural antiseptic, so I used it once when I got stabbed by one of these burrs, to prevent infection (the little sucker DREW BLOOD!). Worked like a charm!

If I only see one or two, I reach for the hemostat - grab, pull, no more burr. If I have a few more, I use a Greyhound comb or flea comb to comb them out. But in a dog that is covered in them, it might be better to clip the dog down, and start over. Otherwise, all that pulling and tugging (not to mention getting stabbed with the burrs themselves) is only going to torture the poor dog.


----------



## Maggie Girl (Feb 27, 2011)

Do you mean "cockleburs"? The little spiky things from weeds? Either cut them out or put a bit of conditioner or something slick on the tangled fur and then gently pull them out.


----------



## amynrichie (Sep 3, 2008)

Maggie Girl said:


> Do you mean "cockleburs"? The little spiky things from weeds? Either cut them out or put a bit of conditioner or something slick on the tangled fur and then gently pull them out.


This is what I do. A little hair conditioner and a comb. Then a rinse or a bath afterwards to get the conditioner out.


----------

